# Three walks in the Lake District



## editor (Sep 11, 2008)

Me and Eme enjoyed a short break in Cartmel, Cumbria last week, wading through freezing fords, puffing up mountains on little steam trains and  cruising along Lake Windermere. 

It was fantastic!




























More here: http://www.urban75.org/photos/lake-district/dalegarth-lake-district-walk.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/lake-district/cartmel-hampsfield-walk.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/lake-district/cartmel-haverthwaite-walk.html


----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2008)

Lovely pics.

Can't believe that chap swimming in the Eskdale - it must have been freezing!


----------



## soam (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pics of one of my favourite places - i stay a few times a year in an old farm at the top of Stanley Ghyll - which is just the lushest greenest place, i love it

As for ravenglass i love the tranquility of the natrue reserve there.

Happy days


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2008)

veracity said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> Can't believe that chap swimming in the Eskdale - it must have been freezing!


He dived off the bridge, got out, and dived back in again.

And then his dad picked him up in his car!

It was really, really cold - when I started to ford the river it was so cold I wondered if I'd be able to make it across. Felt great afterwards though.


----------



## Voley (Sep 11, 2008)

It's years since I've been to the Lake District. Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

Great photos! I was kind of almost there sort of a little bit a few days ago.


----------

